# avant-window-navigator-extras non compila [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao.

Ho installato senza problemi dall'overlay xeffects l'avant-window-navigator. Funziona da dio...

Però, mi dà un problema di compilazione l'installazione di avant-window-navigator-extras:

```
candesktop canduc # emerge -v avant-window-navigator-extras

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/layman/xeffects

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr merge start -->

 *    repository: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-extras/awn-extras/trunk

bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for file:///usr/portage/distfiles/bzr-src/avant-window-navigator-extras/.bzr/checkout/.

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_unpack

 *    ebuild.sh, line  811:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called bzr_src_unpack

 *   bzr.eclass, line  234:  Called bzr_fetch

 *   bzr.eclass, line  170:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              ${EBZR_UPDATE_CMD} ${EBZR_OPTIONS} \

 *                      || die "${EBZR}: can't merge from ${EBZR_REPO_URI}${EBZR_BRANCH}."

 *  The die message:

 *   bzr.eclass: can't merge from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-extras/awn-extras/trunk.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/layman/xeffects/eclass/bzr.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects/'

 *

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras-9999:

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_unpack

 *    ebuild.sh, line  811:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *    ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called bzr_src_unpack

 *   bzr.eclass, line  234:  Called bzr_fetch

 *   bzr.eclass, line  170:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              ${EBZR_UPDATE_CMD} ${EBZR_OPTIONS} \

 *                      || die "${EBZR}: can't merge from ${EBZR_REPO_URI}${EBZR_BRANCH}."

 *  The die message:

 *   bzr.eclass: can't merge from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-extras/awn-extras/trunk.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/layman/xeffects/eclass/bzr.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects/'
```

Secondo voi come posso risolvere (contate che uso kde, magari fà la differenza...)?

----------

## riverdragon

Ieri sono entrati in portage gli ebuild per avant-window-navigator e avant-window-navigator-extras, io fossi in te proverei con questi.

----------

## Onip

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * bzr merge start -->
> 
>  *    repository: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-extras/awn-extras/trunk
> ...

 

Pare che non riesca a tirare giù i sorgenti dal repo. Ad ogni modo i problemi relativi ad ebuild in overlay andrebbero postati nel Forum Discussioni...

----------

## canduc17

Cavolo, ma proprio il giorno stesso che decido di installarlo da un Overlay, me lo mettono in Portage?!

Risolto installando avant-window-navigator-extras da Portage...

Ciao!

----------

